
On Friday, I Quit Google – Here’s Why - eplanit
http://www.careerealism.com/quit-google-friday/
======
preillyme
I really love the quote, "The grass may be greener, but you better believe the
water bill is a lot higher!"

~~~
PhantomGremlin
He's got another great quote in there:

    
    
       you are the CEO of your life

------
nickbauman
Wish him well, but this is probably the most tepid rage-quit I've ever read. I
also have no idea what he was doing or what he's going to do. His blog
features "personal branding", an oxymoron, so he's got something of an uphill
battle. Regardless, I say good luck Michael!

------
ggpurehope
that's stupid, because too rise that high you work whole life... and when you
rise that high, you have so much potential to build your own character with
precious experience and knowledge.. if you want weddings, drinking beer,
wasting time for nonsense, being lazy, you could've done that in small home
city of nebraska.. but point of life is not to live and die.. it is to learn
as much as possible before death.. that blog has no sense..

~~~
nobodysfool2
Yeah, this guy makes no sense. Let's throw away our personal life for more
work. He brands himself as a 'personal branding expert' yet you can't find any
links to what this guy actually did, or what his history is. He mentions his
sister, yet never mentions her name. I have no idea of this is a kid who grew
up in Chicago in squallor, or grew up rich in New York. On LinkedIn he says he
went to Babson College in MA. At this point I think he's doing a bad job
honestly.

------
rhizome
I don't mean to fly off half-cocked, BUT..."my frat brother?" Red flag.

~~~
rustyfe
Is it the fact that he's a fraternity member or that he used the frat
shorthand that bothers you?

I would say, like basically all groups of people, fraternities contain both
good and bad people. They are also organizations that vary wildly based on the
school they are located at. Without a dozen more data points about this
person, I doubt it's safe to come to any conclusions about them.

He mentions that he used to work in investment banking. I'd say that makes it
no surprise he's in a fraternity. Besides, investment banker throws a bigger
warning my way than fraternity. But I'm sure there are some really nice
bankers out there who would prove me quite wrong.

~~~
rhizome
Yes, it's the shorthand. By every account I've heard, it's _always_ ,
"fraternity brother." The standard rebuke is, "do you call your country a...?"

And I have to say, the red flag was whether this was even real, or how much.
Investment banking doesn't touch that for me.

------
general_failure
Best of luck Michael!

